# STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S FRESNO CARSHOW



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*GET READY CENTRAL VALLEY GENTE CAUSE HERE WE COME!!!!*


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

OH YEAH....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER WILL BE THERE


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Hop Rules & Payout ??
2 Sponsored I hope the payout is good.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 24 2010, 11:35 PM~16994126
> *HANDLE IT... :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 25 2010, 01:35 AM~16994126
> *GET READY CENTRAL VALLEY GENTE CAUSE HERE WE COME!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



JUST DIPPIN IS GOING AND I WANT THE GIRLS TO TAKE PICS ON MY RIDE FOSHO.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

TTT Going to be a good Show.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 28 2010, 10:17 AM~17023301
> *TTT Going to be a good Show.....
> *




:run: :run: :run:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 28 2010, 04:03 PM~17025518
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :twak: LLA CALMATE. :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 28 2010, 09:03 PM~17028456
> *:twak: LLA CALMATE.  :biggrin:
> *




oh pues :angry:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

Tuf-E-Nuf will be there!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

is it time yet? :420:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

NOKTURNAL NOR CAL WILL BE IN THE BUILDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 2 2010, 01:36 AM~17073690
> *NOKTURNAL NOR CAL WILL BE IN THE BUILDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




I thought it was in a park :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: 


was up Bobby stop hidding in da Yukon :biggrin:


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

quick question how much is reg? and it says only admits one? does that include if you enter your car? or will you get 2 wrist bands if you enter your car and if not how much is each passanger plus reg to enter car show?


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 25 2010, 12:35 AM~16994126
> *GET READY CENTRAL VALLEY GENTE CAUSE HERE WE COME!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just4imz_@Apr 5 2010, 02:25 PM~17102547
> *quick question how much is reg? and it says only admits one? does that include if you enter your car? or will you get 2 wrist bands if you enter your car and if not how much is each passanger plus reg to enter car show?
> *



I know on the reg form says


pre reg car/truck $30 day of the show $40.00
bicycle pre reg $25 day of the show $30

admits 2 driver and passanger 



here's the office number (408) 920-0997

 



oh and no I don't work for Streetlow ........


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

just dippin is getting ready


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

send out pre reg


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 25 2010, 12:35 AM~16994126
> *GET READY CENTRAL VALLEY GENTE CAUSE HERE WE COME!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Heard it on the Radio every hour. 
http://www.b95forlife.com/pages/concerts.h...article=6940190


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Damm bobby i wanted to go to this show i kicked it with the guys that run this show at SEMA but my truck will be in long beach in TOYOS BOOTH you know how that goes im going to try to send some of my guys to suport


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE......

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

anyone one know if theres indoor or only outside ???


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 8 2010, 01:41 PM~17135585
> *send out pre reg
> *


i didnt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 12 2010, 03:52 AM~17166116
> *i didnt
> *




:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 12 2010, 08:06 AM~17167093
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 12 2010, 10:47 AM~17168514
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

If anybody needs a room Streetlow staff will be staying at the Days inn coming on the 99 exit off on jensen head east and its right behind McDonalds. Just mention you are in town for the streetlow Show total will be $68.19 per room. the phone # is (559) 237-6644.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Apr 9 2010, 05:34 PM~17147370
> *anyone one know if theres indoor or only outside ???
> *


ALL OUTSIDE ON GRASS!


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: SO WILL "LA CUCARACHA" :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 12 2010, 08:21 PM~17174054
> *If anybody needs a room Streetlow staff will be staying at the Days inn coming on the 99 exit off on jensen head east and its right behind McDonalds. Just mention you are in town for the streetlow Show total will be $68.19 per room. the phone # is (559) 237-6644.
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

The weather is forcasted as 74 degrees and sunny it should be a great show! Old Times CC Cen Cal will be there with 4 or 5 cars..... :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Apr 13 2010, 09:47 PM~17185971
> *The weather is forcasted as 74 degrees and sunny it should be a great show! Old Times CC Cen Cal will be there with 4 or 5 cars..... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chinkaman (Jul 26, 2009)

wats the price for one to get in?i want to go,it'll be my first if i do haha..get at me please.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Apr 13 2010, 09:47 PM~17185971
> *The weather is forcasted as 74 degrees and sunny it should be a great show! Old Times CC Cen Cal will be there with 4 or 5 cars..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

whens the next issues of streetlow coming out?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 14 2010, 08:44 AM~17189038
> *whens the next issues of streetlow coming out?
> *


come to fresno show and find out


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Apr 13 2010, 09:47 PM~17185971
> *The weather is forcasted as 74 degrees and sunny it should be a great show! Old Times CC Cen Cal will be there with 4 or 5 cars..... :biggrin:
> *



the 66 is looking good D  hell i dont know if i should call you BIG D or LITTLE D. you aint big no more :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 13 2010, 01:08 AM~17176339
> *MAJESTICS  DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: SO WILL "LA CUCARACHA" :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

just dippin will be there


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

So is all parking going to be on grass


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 14 2010, 09:00 AM~17189215
> *come to fresno show and find out
> *


 :biggrin: i wish


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 12 2010, 08:21 PM~17174054
> *If anybody needs a room Streetlow staff will be staying at the Days inn coming on the 99 exit off on jensen head east and its right behind McDonalds. Just mention you are in town for the streetlow Show total will be $68.19 per room. the phone # is (559) 237-6644.
> *




days inn
2640 South 2nd Street
Fresno, CA US 93706 


 

should be there sat after DTA CUSTOMS carshow at Blackbeards :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like the weather will hold out...:x:

So far so good
see below

WEATHER.COM:
Partly Cloudy High
73°F

Precip
20% 

Wind: From ENE at 6 mph 
Max. Humidity: 56% 
UV Index: 6 High 


Sunrise: 6:21 AM PT 
Avg. High: 75°F 
Record High: 95°F (1910) 



Last Updated Wednesday, Apr 14, 5:06 PM Pacific Daylight Time


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

VIEJITOS (OXNARD) WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 14 2010, 09:19 AM~17189357
> *the 66 is looking good D   hell i dont know if i should call you BIG D or LITTLE D. you aint big no more :biggrin:
> *


I know huh.....it has shocked a few of my friends...... :wow:


----------



## conchas (Apr 15, 2010)

hey how much is to go see the show? for Sunday 


and How much it for the show on May 16 2010??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@Apr 14 2010, 06:09 PM~17194545
> *Looks like the weather will hold out...:x:
> 
> So far so good
> ...


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

CHICANOS PRIDE CAR CLUB WILL B THERE.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 14 2010, 01:17 PM~17191000
> *days inn
> 2640 South 2nd Street
> Fresno, CA US 93706
> ...



yup yup two greats shows in the 559 dont miss out 

dta customz & streetlow
saturday sunday


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 15 2010, 12:43 PM~17202532
> *yup yup two greats shows in the 559 dont miss out
> 
> dta customz & streetlow
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Remember to Bring your BBQ. Streetlow holding it down for the Jente the only car shows that allow you to BBQ. :0


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 15 2010, 09:36 PM~17208144
> *Remember to Bring your BBQ. Streetlow holding it down for the Jente the only car shows that allow you to BBQ.  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

c-l0


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 15 2010, 09:36 PM~17208144
> *Remember to Bring your BBQ. Streetlow holding it down for the Jente the only car shows that allow you to BBQ.  :0
> *


I already got the hotlinks! and some other carne marinating!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 15 2010, 09:36 PM~17208144
> *Remember to Bring your BBQ. Streetlow holding it down for the Jente the only car shows that allow you to BBQ.  :0
> *


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 15 2010, 09:36 PM~17208144
> *Remember to Bring your BBQ. Streetlow holding it down for the Jente the only car shows that allow you to BBQ.  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 15 2010, 09:36 PM~17208144
> *Remember to Bring your BBQ. Streetlow holding it down for the Jente the only car shows that allow you to BBQ.  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I will have this air swichtes 4 sale 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506313


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 15 2010, 09:36 PM~17208144
> *Remember to Bring your BBQ. Streetlow holding it down for the Jente the only car shows that allow you to BBQ.  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

See you guys tomorrow! :run: Doing a bunch of last minute stuff getting ready for tomorrow....I will still probably forget something anyways....


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Apr 17 2010, 04:27 PM~17222672
> *See you guys tomorrow!  :run: Doing a bunch of last minute stuff getting ready for tomorrow....I will still probably forget something anyways....
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

DROVE BY THE SHOW AFTER THE CAR SWAP MEET.....AND SHOW WAS PACKED FO THAT PARK...LOOK LIKE 150 ENTRIES OR SO :dunno: SEEN SOME CLEAN RIDES! :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

pics??? shit i had 2 work :angry:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Apr 18 2010, 05:07 PM~17229847
> *pics??? shit i had 2 work :angry:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Delegation wants to thank Streetlow for hosting a good show. Your staff was
great thanks for the hospitality


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

show was cool...not to many out of towners ......lots of chicks tho...will post pics 2morrow.....to many newer cars(trucks...euros..etc..)for a lowrider show...guess its the sign of the times....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

WHERE PICS


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ONCE AGIAN DELANO MAKEING THERE WAY TO THE 559. DOING WHAT WE DO BEST. PUTTING IT DOWN. 































































THREE ENTRYS AND THREE FIRST PLACE TROPHIES


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 18 2010, 09:10 PM~17232613
> *show was cool...not to many out of towners ......lots of chicks tho...will post pics 2morrow.....to many newer cars(trucks...euros..etc..)for a lowrider show...guess its the sign of the times....
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 18 2010, 09:33 PM~17232913
> *    :biggrin:
> *


wheres the pics show em toooooo me


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

On behalf of Streetlow We would like to Personaly thank everyone who attended the Show. I seen alot of jente bbqing and having a good time thats all that matters.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Had a great time at the show....the weather was perfect......the grills were smokin' and the crowd was good.....good turn out saw clubs from Bakersfield to the Bay....some new cars and some old friends over all I had a great time..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 18 2010, 10:11 PM~17233377
> *On behalf of Streetlow We would like to Personaly thank everyone who attended the Show. I seen alot of jente bbqing and having a good time thats all that matters.
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*More pics*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it was a cool show had fun kickin it whit my homies from topdogs


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

nice pics! keep them coming! :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

no more


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 18 2010, 11:44 PM~17234018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

i got hella pics il post em up as soon as i can


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 18 2010, 11:22 PM~17233903
> *it was a cool show had fun kickin it whit my homies from topdogs
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 18 2010, 11:33 PM~17233972
> *nice pics! keep them coming! :wow:
> *


you should of been there.how was the swapmeet?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Apr 18 2010, 09:30 PM~17232892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID THESE GIRLS WALK OVER FROM GOLDDIGGERS! GOT SOME GOOD MOVES! :naughty: :boink:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 19 2010, 08:59 AM~17235942
> *you should of been there.how was the swapmeet?
> *


SINCE I DIDNT MAKE LAST MONTH TO SELMA THE CHERRY WAS THE NEXT SWAP! I WENT WITH MY CUZN AND DID REALLY GOOD. GOT RID OF A LOT OF THINGS. MADE MORE ROOM IN THE GARAGE! :biggrin: DIDNT REALLY GET TO WALK AROUND, BUT I DID FIND MY REAR BUMPER GUARDS! SEEMED LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx STREETLOW 4 another show :biggrin: had a good time kicking it with all the homies and even got to meet some new ones  


congrats to my son he took 2nd place


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Apr 14 2010, 07:42 PM~17195654
> *VIEJITOS (OXNARD) WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



it great meeting you and hope you and the familia got home safe


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :wow: :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 19 2010, 10:26 AM~17236657
> *thx STREETLOW 4 another show  :biggrin:  had a good time kicking it with all the homies and even got to meet some new ones
> congrats to my son he took 2nd place
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 19 2010, 09:08 AM~17236013
> *SINCE I DIDNT MAKE LAST MONTH TO SELMA THE CHERRY WAS THE NEXT SWAP! I WENT WITH MY CUZN AND DID REALLY GOOD. GOT RID OF A LOT OF THINGS. MADE MORE ROOM IN THE GARAGE! :biggrin:  DIDNT REALLY GET TO WALK AROUND, BUT I DID FIND MY REAR BUMPER GUARDS! SEEMED LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT!
> *


hell yea its always a good day when you find a accessory for you car.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

post some more pics and whens the new st low coming out?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 19 2010, 12:59 PM~17237959
> *post some more pics and whens the new st low coming out?
> *



they had the new issue at the show


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 18 2010, 09:10 PM~17232613
> *show was cool...not to many out of towners ......lots of chicks tho...will post pics 2morrow.....to many newer cars(trucks...euros..etc..)for a lowrider show...guess its the sign of the times....
> *


wheres the pics


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Apr 19 2010, 03:28 PM~17239239
> *wheres the pics
> *


x2


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 19 2010, 01:52 AM~17234258
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 19 2010, 10:01 AM~17235951
> *DID THESE GIRLS WALK OVER FROM GOLDDIGGERS! GOT SOME GOOD MOVES!  :naughty:  :boink:
> *


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> it great meeting you and hope you and the familia got home safe


[/quote]
THANKS MAN, IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU TOO. GOT HOME @ 11, BUT SAFELY..THANKS. HOPE U ALL CAN MAKE IT TO THE VIEJITOS SHOW IN MAY THE 23RD
@ THE VENTURA COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:dunno: BUT DONT SEEM 2 BE A VERY GOOD TURNOUT??


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Where all the pics ? :wow:


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

HERE SOME PIX WE TOOK


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: found this one


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 19 2010, 08:00 PM~17242000
> *:dunno:  BUT DONT SEEM 2 BE A VERY GOOD TURNOUT??
> *



I wonder how many cars??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Apr 19 2010, 09:05 PM~17242936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 18 2010, 09:10 PM~17232613
> *show was cool...not to many out of towners ......lots of chicks tho...will post pics 2morrow.....to many newer cars(trucks...euros..etc..)for a lowrider show...guess its the sign of the times....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## westcoast5 (Oct 12, 2009)

how many cars showed up?


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_GLAD TO SEE MY CLUB SKANLESS IN TOWN, I HAD TO WORK MANDATORY OVERTIME THIS WEEKEND. :angry:  :uh: :uh:   _


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

THOSE ARE NICE PIC's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

NICE TIME AT MALAGA PARK THANK U S L M C.LO FRESNO CALI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

out of all them cameras I seen clickin' away all we got post is these few?  :dunno:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 19 2010, 12:05 PM~17237477
> *hell yea its always a good day when you find a accessory for you car.
> *



been looking for awhile, jus waited for that right opportunity........well that came! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

MOST DEFINITLY GOLDDIGGER GIRLS! :boink:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 20 2010, 08:31 AM~17246547
> *MOST DEFINITLY GOLDDIGGER GIRLS! :boink:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKS MAN, IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU TOO. GOT HOME @ 11, BUT SAFELY..THANKS. HOPE U ALL CAN MAKE IT TO THE VIEJITOS SHOW IN MAY THE 23RD
@ THE VENTURA COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS :biggrin: :biggrin: .
[/quote]



I'm going 2 try I got a wedding on sat


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Apr 19 2010, 08:05 PM~17242936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_NEW FRIENDS, WUT UP_


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 20 2010, 10:51 AM~17247757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 20 2010, 10:51 AM~17247757
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WELL R SOME THE PICS I TOOK!!! :biggrin: :wow:  :0


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Disappointing show as a spectator for myself, the cars that were there were nice don't get me wrong, just not enough of them to justify the $20 to get in. I'll never go to another one of there shows as a spectator thats for sure.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

OH YEAH THERE WERE SOME CARS THERE TO.....LOL  


























OLD TIMES C.C.-FRESNO


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

DAMMMMMMMMMMM!!! CHOLE STILL LOOKING GOOD :wow: :0 

BUT DID SHE GET SOME WORK DONE???? :0 :0


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOP DOGS.B.C.- IN THE HOUSE REPPIN.. :0  WHAT MR.559


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

OLDIES C.C.-FRESNO


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

RICKS CADDY LOOKIN GOOD...

















DELEGATION IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MAJESTICS DELANO....LOKKIN GOOD FELLAS.. :0


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*this chick looks like she can ride all day long*


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DUKES.C.C NORTHERN CALI..IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 20 2010, 01:09 PM~17249009
> *WELL R SOME THE PICS I TOOK!!! :biggrin:  :wow:    :0
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics keep them coming :cheesy:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MORE ROLLERZ ONLY RIDEZ....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

A FEW RIDES FROM OLD ILLUSIONS.C.C.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

KOOL IMPRESSIONS RIDE









JUNIOR FROM AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD









SAL ROLLERZ ONLY...TROKITA LOCA..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SKANLESS C.C. 63'S


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

IMPALAS C.C. FRESNO :0


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

559 KUSTOM C.C. RIDES-THEY SOME BALLERZ...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 20 2010, 01:53 PM~17249438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the nice pics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Apr 18 2010, 09:27 PM~17232860
> *ONCE AGIAN DELANO MAKEING THERE WAY TO THE 559. DOING WHAT WE DO BEST. PUTTING IT DOWN.
> 
> 
> ...



congrats


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHERRY BLOSSOM..SOCIOS B.C.








LIL RAIDER SOCIOS.B.C.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LIL RAIDER SOCIOS.B.C.



thx for posting my son's bike


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

A COUPLE MORE OF "LIL MALDITO" TOP DOGS B.C....MAN I LOVE THE BIKE WITH NEW FRAME WORK....! ITS BAD ASS BULLET. :0


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WELL THATS IT FOR NOW...I WILL END WITH A FEW MORE OF THIS HOTTIE...DAMN..


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 20 2010, 03:23 PM~17250268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea that little hyna is STACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

REAL COOL PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

NICE PICS............ONEOFAKIND...............


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THE HOMIES FROM OLD TIMES C.C. LINE UP......!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THIS IS ONE BADDDD HARLEY....! :0 :0


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ANY PICS OF THE HOP


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Apr 20 2010, 06:05 PM~17251721
> *ANY PICS OF THE HOP
> *


x2


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 20 2010, 05:36 PM~17251398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice line up :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

those are some yummy thick little thighs


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT PIC :thumbsup: *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 20 2010, 01:58 PM~17249479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 20 2010, 02:04 PM~17249524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 20 2010, 03:15 PM~17250193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 20 2010, 02:05 PM~17250096
> *congrats
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Apr 20 2010, 05:57 PM~17251637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 20 2010, 12:58 PM~17249479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU. :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 20 2010, 10:01 PM~17255094
> *THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


 CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

well i sure did have fun haha


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE PICS! :boink:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 21 2010, 12:59 AM~17256245
> *NICE PICS! :boink:
> *


x2


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

heres a couple more


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Apr 21 2010, 11:36 AM~17259332
> *heres a couple more
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Apr 21 2010, 10:36 AM~17259332
> *heres a couple more
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUdjFVvz0eg A VIDEO OF JUSTDIPPIN AT THE HOP


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

NICE PIC BRO THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Apr 21 2010, 02:00 PM~17261340
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUdjFVvz0eg A VIDEO OF JUSTDIPPIN AT THE HOP
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

The champ...straight clownin... :biggrin:


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Apr 21 2010, 11:36 AM~17259332
> *heres a couple more
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Apr 21 2010, 10:30 PM~17266934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 20 2010, 01:31 PM~17249228
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMM!!!  CHOLE STILL LOOKING GOOD :wow:  :0
> 
> BUT DID SHE GET SOME WORK DONE????  :0  :0
> *


NOPE, CHOLE'S ALL NATURAL, 100% FLESH & BONE... :biggrin: :cheesy:  

BUT SHE DID GET SOME INK DONE....


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 22 2010, 08:15 AM~17269305
> *NOPE, CHOLE'S ALL NATURAL, 100% FLESH & BONE... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> BUT SHE DID GET SOME INK DONE....
> *



gracias a dios! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

this little hyna is thick & juicy :naughty: :naughty:   :thumbsup: 

anymore? name?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Apr 21 2010, 02:00 PM~17261340
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUdjFVvz0eg A VIDEO OF JUSTDIPPIN AT THE HOP
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 22 2010, 10:08 AM~17270233
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

she looks good n there
:boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Apr 22 2010, 08:33 AM~17269489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd give my left nut for ten minutes with her in the back of my chevy :boink: :boink:  :worship: :rofl: NA but fo real she a beautiful girl


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Apr 21 2010, 08:13 PM~17265905
> *The champ...straight clownin... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD BRO!!! ANYONE GOT ANY MORE HOP VIDEO?? :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 22 2010, 08:54 AM~17269641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Her name's "Paulina" not only beautiful, but she's a hella cool person too..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 22 2010, 03:07 PM~17273007
> *Her name's "Paulina" not only beautiful, but she's a hella cool person too..
> *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 22 2010, 03:07 PM~17273007
> *Her name's "Paulina" not only beautiful, but she's a hella cool person too..
> *


got more pics? :wow: 

pm the private collection :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

is there any pics of bikini contest. had to do extra army duty


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

Great car show especially the bikini contest off the hook.
alot of people with cameras post up the bikini contest.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 22 2010, 03:15 PM~17273091
> *got more pics? :wow:
> 
> pm the private collection :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :cheesy:


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 23 2010, 11:27 AM~17280993
> *x2  :cheesy:
> *


X3


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 22 2010, 09:28 AM~17270390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Apr 23 2010, 10:52 AM~17280690
> *Great car show especially the bikini contest off the hook.
> alot of people with cameras post up the bikini contest.
> *


uh were you talking about me haha


----------



## westcoast5 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordo56_@Apr 23 2010, 02:16 PM~17281836
> *X3
> *


X4


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

were they at?


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

A Couple pics from the same park on a different day. :biggrin:







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## LEE DAWG (Jan 30, 2010)

^^Bad ass 61!


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Apr 22 2010, 10:43 AM~17270555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that girl was every where they were in trunk in the cars on top of cars no telln where they might pop up


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

[/quote]















LOL


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Before....









And after.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>

















LOL
[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Apr 26 2010, 08:37 PM~17312194
> *Before....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2010, 11:56 PM~17314523
> *NICE!!!
> *


Thanks bro......


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Apr 27 2010, 09:37 PM~17325429
> *Thanks bro......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

more pics please i didnt get to go because of health conditions...


----------



## BDamage79 (May 13, 2010)

I'm new to this forum, great to see an up to date for Norcal events. I wanted to go to this show but had to work.. Nice turn out!


Looks like I totally missed out on some hot models. What team where these lovely ladies with? I can't read their shirts for some reason lol. Looks like "Famous"?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 22 2010, 08:54 AM~17269641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BDamage79_@May 13 2010, 10:11 AM~17477333
> *I'm new to this forum, great to see an up to date for Norcal events.  I wanted to go to this show but had to work.. Nice turn out!
> Looks like I totally missed out on some hot models. What team where these lovely ladies with? I can't read their shirts for some reason lol. Looks like "Famous"?
> 
> ...



they belong to famous car club out of lemoore there our famous chicks!
and there are more ....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mrvdizzy said:


>

















LOL[/QUOTE]
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

ttt


----------

